

Distimo: China Now The Second Largest iPhone App Market After The U.S. - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/21/distimo-china-now-the-second-largest-iphone-app-market-after-the-u-s/

======
davidedicillo
The main problem of other markets outside the US is their propension to
download only free apps.

